# Slingshot Workshop Video



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Hi all, thought it might be fun to start a thread showing where we craft our slingshots and anything else we might make of intrest to forum members. I have been in my home 39 years and as you can see in the video I have amassed alot of *STUFF. *I want for nothing in tools , just wish I had more space. You can never have enough *STUFF*.
Well, I've shown you mine lets see yours.
Philly


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

you have a very nice selection of tools


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Philly, that is as very nice workshop. almost all the tools are there


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow! What a nice workshop! I enjoyed the tour.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

smitty said:


> Wow! What a nice workshop! I enjoyed the tour.


Thanks Guys, I am in the process of cleaning it up, I have about 40 years of accumulated junk in there and it is getting to the point that I don't have any bench space left. The only thing lacking is a nice router and table, just have to make room for it.
Philly


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Looks good, Philly! Cluttered doesn't seem like the right word. "Full" maybe, but not really cluttered.
I always like to see some of the other hobbies of the guys here. Those pens look really nice! My wife is an English teacher so she has a thing for writing instruments. Looks like it would be painstaking work to get something so small to come out so good.


----------

